# What kind of yogert does McDonalds use?



## MPJJJ (Oct 24, 2003)

I love McDonalds Fruit n Yogert Parfaits, and I bought some Dannon's plain yogert and strawberries to make my own. The first batch of yogert I bought tasted sour, I figured it had expired, so I bought some that is not due to expire until the end of August. It still tastes sour. It tastes like sour cream. Yuck! I cannot taste the stuff without gagging. I'm so disapointed, and puzzled, too. What kind of yogert are they using???


----------



## Shell_Ell (Jun 13, 2005)

Whatever it is, it's got more sugar than regular plain yogurt, that's for sure! It's definately sweeter.


----------



## sistermama (May 6, 2003)

I wonder if it even has active cultures.... or if they are just calling it yogurt.


----------



## MomBirthmomStepmom (May 14, 2005)

IMO, plain yogurt is disgusting. Are you sure it isn't vanilla yogurt?? It's sweeter, but still very plain tasting (compared to fruit flavors)...


----------



## girlndocs (Mar 12, 2004)

Probably highly sweetened (with high fructose corn syrup, of course), artificially thickened, artificially flavored, full of additives, preservatives and fillers yogurt.


----------



## eleven (Aug 14, 2004)

I've never had a McDonald's parfait, but definitely try it again with vanilla yogurt. It has a totally different flavor. When we were kids we always made strawberry yogurt with vanilla and smooshed strawberries! Yum!


----------



## suzysprite (Jul 18, 2004)

From the McDonald's website:

Quote:

*Fruit 'n Yogurt Parfait»:*
Low Fat Yogurt: Cultured pasteurized Grade A low fat milk, sugar, modified food starch, fructose, nonfat dry milk, whey. Low Fat Granola: Whole grain rolled oats, brown sugar, crisp rice (rice flour, rice bran, salt, and malt), dried high maltose corn syrup, honey, sunflower oil, salt, baking soda, sodium aluminum phosphate, apple puree concentrate, soy lecithin, cinnamon, crushed oranges, natural flavor (vegetable source). Strawberries: Strawberries, konjac flour. Blueberries.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

When I make my own parfaits I just buy the vanilla yogurt. Plain is unsweeted and no flavor.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

The yogurt they use is pretty thick right? If so I’d use a vanilla custard style yogurt.


----------



## MPJJJ (Oct 24, 2003)

So it's just yogert with a lot of sugar added? <sigh> and here I thought I was eating healthily. Why does food that's good for me have to taste so bad?


----------



## Kari_mom (Jun 1, 2003)

I still think it is one of the better choices if you HAVE to eat at McDonald's. Making your own with good vanilla yogurt will be healthier for you.


----------



## messy mama (Jan 14, 2005)

I buy plain yogurt and sweeten it w/ a little bit of pure maple syrup and some vanilla extract. It's yummy!!! The kids love it too.


----------



## Djbabyyy (Apr 8, 2021)

MPJJJ said:


> I love McDonalds Fruit n Yogert Parfaits, and I bought some Dannon's plain yogert and strawberries to make my own. The first batch of yogert I bought tasted sour, I figured it had expired, so I bought some that is not due to expire until the end of August. It still tastes sour. It tastes like sour cream. Yuck! I cannot taste the stuff without gagging. I'm so disapointed, and puzzled, too. What kind of yogert are they using???


Plain yogurt and vanilla are two different things lmao.. McDonald's uses low fat vanilla yogurt for their parfaits.


----------

